# Direkter Download eines PDFs - wie?



## Kona (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo.
Ich möchte einen Link auf ein PDF so gestalten, dass nicht die Browseranzeige für das PDF gestartet wird sondern direkt das Popup-Menü "Speichern unter".

Klar, man kann das mit der rechten Maustaste machen, aber ich brauche denselben Effekt auch bei der linken Maustaste. Weiß jemand, wie das geht?


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juli 2006)

Das wäre mit einem serverseitige Skript möglich, das die dazu benötigten Header-Informationen setzt. Hast du zufällig PHP zur Verfügung?


----------



## Kona (26. Juli 2006)

Nein, in meinem Fall müsste dies über JavaScript realisiert werden.


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube aber, dass dies mit JavaScript nicht zu realisieren ist.


----------



## Daimion (26. Juli 2006)

Wie funktioniert das denn mit den Header-Angaben von PHP aus?
Habe das Problem auch schon einmal gehabt aber die Lösung irgendwie nicht ganz nach vollziehen können ...


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juli 2006)

Diese Thematik wurde bereits häufig behandelt. Such einfach mal im PHP-Forum nach dem Stichwort „force download“ oder „download erzwingen“.


----------



## Kona (9. August 2006)

Ah wie gut, wenn man seinen alten Thread wieder findet. Denn das Problem war passé, ist aber jetzt wieder aktuell.

Und zwar stellt sich mir jetzt folgende Frage:

Da ich 1.) kein PHP hier zur Verfügung habe und 2.) es mit JS scheinbar nicht geht, kann ich dann 3.) über Meta-Tags den Header so manipulieren, dass derselbe Effekt erzielt wird?

Wenn ja, hat dann auch noch einer die passende Syntax parat?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das ueber HTML machbar ist. Sicher bin ich nicht, aber ich denk eher nicht. Das Problem dabei ist ja, dass dabei nicht nur das PDF-File uebertragen wird wie es dann z.B. bei einem PHP-Script der Fall waere sondern eben auch noch HTML-Code. Wenn Du denn den Header entsprechend manipulieren koenntest wuerde auch der enthaltene HTML-Code in dem PDF gespeichert werden und das File somit wohl unbenutzbar machen.


----------



## Gumbo (9. August 2006)

Du könntest es mit dem type-Attribut und dem Media-Typen „application/octet-stream“ probieren:
	
	
	



```
<a href="…" type="application/octet-stream"> … </a>
```


----------



## Ste-Re (9. August 2006)

ich hab grad kein PDF zur hand um es zu testen, aber hast du schon versucht das Ganze über die "Target" - Angabe zu definieren?


----------



## forsterm (9. August 2006)

Ste-Re hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab grad kein PDF zur hand um es zu testen, aber hast du schon versucht das Ganze über die "Target" - Angabe zu definieren?


Hallo,
also ich hab das mal eben bei mir mit folgenden Browsern getestet und es hat mit keinem funktioniert. 

Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.6
Opera 9.00
IE 6.0
mfg
forsterm


----------



## Ste-Re (9. August 2006)

Hallo. bin inzwischen zuhause und hab das selbst mal getestet. Bringt leider nix, war nur ne Idee.


----------



## Neori (12. August 2006)

ein kleiner vorschlag Zippe doch einfach die PDF dann dürfte das Problem erledigt sein!

mfg Neori


----------

